# Ogólne > Badania >  Limfocyty i temperatura

## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrobiłem ostatnio morfologię i oto wyniki:

Erytrocyty - 5.25 [4.50 - 5.90]
Hemoglobina - 15.6 [14.0 - 18.0]
Hematokryt - 46.1 [41.0 - 53.0]
Leukocyty - 8.9 [4.0 - 10.0]
Limfocyty - 4.1
Midy - 0.5
Granulocty - 4.3
Odsetek limfocytów - 46.6
Odsetek granulocytów - 48.7

Rozmaz:
Pałeczkowe 5%, Neutrofile 45%, Eozynofile 2%, Monocyty 1%, Limfocyty 47%.

Pozostałe wyniki krwi mieszczą się w zakresie referencyjnym.
Oprócz tego występuje u mnie stale podwyższona temperatura ciała (ostatnio np. 37.4*C, nieraz więcej, nieraz trochę mniej) i ogólne kiepskie samopoczucie, cały czas mam przewlekły kaszel, słabą tolerancję dusznych pomieszczeń, częste  bóle głowy . Pięć lat temu przeszedłem chorobę autoimmunologiczną o nazwie przyłuszczyca i od tego czasu te objawy występuja, choć odnoszę wrażenie, że rosną na sile z biegiem czasu. Miałem też krztuśća i to bardzo długo, podwyższone IgA, dopiero kuracja biseptolem przyniosła efekt, choć przeciwciała IgG są ciągle bardzo mocno podwyższone, może to mieć znaczenie?

Co Państwo sądzą o powyższej morfologii i o tym co napisałem, coś mi dolega czy tak może być?

----------


## masi

Nie wiem jak się mają sprawy z tym co Pan napisał odnośnie przebytych chorób. Odnośnie morfologii nie widać tutaj czegoś mocno niepokojącego. Odsetek MID-ów jest prawidłowy. Co do rozmazu ręcznego sa bardzo niewielkie przesunięcia ale to też zależy wedle jakiej normy to rozpatrzymy, Pan nie podał normy laboratorium w jakim było wykonywane badanie więc tak ogólnie podam mniej wiecej jak to wygląda: 
Neutrofile 40/50-70
limfocyty 20/25-40/45
monocyty 2-8
eozynofile 2-4 lub 1-5

u Pana w rozmazie pojawiły się neutrofile pałeczki ich prawidłowy poziom to 3-5 są to prawie dojrzałe neutrofile, dlatego wnioskuję, że Pana organizm zmobilizował sie do ich produkcji na większą skalę w związku z jakąś infekcją. Również liczba leukocytów mogłaby wskazywać, że jakieś delikatne przeziębienie się może zaczynać (8,9) no chyba, że jest Pan palaczem, palacze mają troche więcej leukocytów. W rozmazie brak blastów więc ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Normy dla neutrofili od 40 do 70, a dla limfocytów 20 do 40. Nie przechodziłem w ostatnim czasie żadnej infekcji ani nie palę. Zadam jeszcze takie pytanie: czy podwyższone przeciwciała krzutuśćcowe IgG mogą powodować zmiany w rozmazie krwi i tłumaczyć podwyższenie temperatury jak i złe samopoczucie?

----------

